# Coochin Creek Sat Arvo 23rd



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

I'm planning on flicking a few lures up and down Coochin Creek this Saturday afternoon if anyone's interested.

I will be putting at the boat ramp near the camp ground, off Roy's Rd. at about midday and may fish until about 4:30pm.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

If it wasn't an hour and 15 minute drive + tolls I would come along. I timed it on my way back from Maroochydore today. I have a leave pass but not until 1pm so that means I would get there way too late.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey PDO I might see you there. have you fished the area before? what lures were you planning on tossing around?

Lee


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

No, never fished there before, but I went up and a look last weekend and I plan on heading down stream from the boat ramp.

I'm going to use a few different hard body lures and GULP 8cm Pogy, soft plastics.

Hop to see you there.


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

i would love to join you pdo and in fact i'll be driving past there mid morning on the way to a weekend at borumba dam. i fished there a fair bit many years ago and preferred going up stream around the first righthand bend to a large sand flat that is exposed at low tide

i've just seen it clear as day on google earth. if you prefer skinny water like i do, then keep on going up past the camp grounds. i never ventured down from the boat ramp

good luck and please send in a trip report as i think it will now be on my "must do" list in the near future

pete


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I would recommend picking up a packet of 2" berkly power minnows in a natural colour with small hooks to match. Often when they wont take the bigger plastics having a different size as a back up pays off. You'll find that the water will be Chrystal clear and flicking the small plastics close to the banks and giving them a very gentle flick will come up with the goods.

I wont be coming up, it looks like its ganna be wet and miserable, plus I dont like the boat ramp there, lacks any security. So dont keep any valuables in your car.

Good luck and keep warm.


----------

